# Campsite with very easy access to London



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

We have never used our van for anything more than a few nights here and there, and we also use it on a daily basis. However, we want to visit London, staying in the van, and getting the train/tube into London for at least one full day.

Can anyone recommend a campsite within easy reach to able to do this. Any other suggestions/helpful hints would be appreciated. We have a disabled daughter, in a wheelchair, who has had many operations in the last 2 years, which have held us back but now we are now raring to go.

Kind regards

Tim


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> Can anyone recommend a campsite within easy reach to able to do this


Abbey Wood.

See >> this thread << for more info.

Dougie.


----------



## lewi (Dec 15, 2006)

we stayed at Crystal Palace (Camping Club site). Very easy access to centre of London on the no. 3 bus. Bus stop just ourside the site. Don't know about wheelchair access on the bus but they looked very modern buses so probably can lower the platform. Nice site.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Dougie and Lewi.

Both the sites mentioned look good. MHF is by far the best resource medium. Happy new year to both of you.

Tim


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi
Camping & Caravanning Club site at Chertsey [on the river] worth a look.
Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

any of those in the LEZ?


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Chertsey is well clear.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

Dont go to London anymore cos of the LEZ - got plenty of other _nice _places to spend my money in!!!


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

What's the LEZ, by the way?

Tim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Red Ken's latest tax raising plan

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/default.aspx


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Someone Mentioned Abbey Wood. Be careful. I seem to remember that the nearby Railway Station sd now closed for a couple of year for work re olympics etc. They are laying on buses but it/x not as easy a journey as by train. I'd suggest Crystal Palace CC Site


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Looking at the TfL site re: the LEZ, if I read it correctly, vehicles registered later than Oct 2006 are exempt. The website is not that clear. If I enter my registration mark (PN57 ***) there is no charge from 4/02/08. Is this the case?

From the replies above I think we will go with the Crystal Palace site. Thanks again.

Tim


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tim,
As your daughter is disabled, do you have a blue badge. With this you can register your vehicle online and you will not have to pay to enter the EZN.I think you just have to pay £10 registration fee, once only.you must have the badge with you.There is a car park opposite the EARLS COURT that would take a motorhome used to charge us £15 for the day.Have you tried the NCP enquiries, they may be able to help as well.but not over night i expect.
hope this helps.

cabby


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Cabby

Yes, we do have a blue badge. I looked on the website but couldn't see any reference to it. There was an exemption page but it involved military vehicles, etc. It didn't mention disabled badge holders. Neither did the section on discounts. Thanks again,

Tim


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We tried to get in at Crystal Palace and it was fully booked but managed to get in at Chertsey and setting off tomorrow for our first "stay more than one night" trip. Apparently its quite easy access if you go to Weybridge Station. 

They have also sent us a note that they are putting on free entertainment over this weekend including live band tomorrow night and lots of stuff for children. 

Site looks lovely online and has had superb write ups lately so am getting all excited - hope we get some waves on the way down! :lol: 

Greenie!


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

*Chertsey is a fine site*

I am sure you will be very happy at the Chertsey site. See the entry that I and others have contributed to in the MHF database. The site is really great - right by the river with two pubs a short walk away (one on the other side of the bridge). The toilet block is large and very clean - it was actually voted the best campsite loo in Britain for 2007. Chertsey has regular trains to London, although the station is a bit of a walk - probably about 20 minutes. But you will find that Chertsey itself is very attractive with a very "villagey" feel, even though it is inside the M25. I am pretty sure that Chertsey is outside the low emission zone.

Cheers, 
Andy.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try on this page for the form.

http://www.cclondon.com/downloads/DisabledPeople.pdf

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Also the phone number is 0845 900 1234

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

timbop 37. you have a PM. hope thats ok.just remember,you don't ask you don't find out.

cabby


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Cabby

Not got your PM yet. However, thanks for your help. We have a congestion charge exemption already. Our daughter has had many ops at Great Ormond Street. It was just the LEZ we were concerned about. I will check back shortly. Thank you to everyone for your input.

Tim


----------

